# Tea fetish!



## MrsH (Feb 20, 2011)

This is a wierd one. Bertie (9 weeks) is obsessed with my cups of tea. I can eat/drink anything else without him bothering but tea drives him wild!!! He literally climbs up my leg to try to get at it. I've never seen this before...has anyone else?
Catriona


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I get up at 6am with Daisy, even at the weekend! Last weekend I made a cuppa, laid down on the sofa but fell asleep.  I was woken up by a slobbery lick on my hand from Daisy who had just drunk half of my large mug of tea! Thankfully it was cold! She hasn't jumped up for it which is good because I often have a cuppa on the go but she would drink it if I offered her a cup!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

No but it could be worse I guess! You're wine or chocolates


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> No but it could be worse I guess! You're wine or chocolates


Noooooo! Not the wine or my fruit and nut!


----------



## MrsH (Feb 20, 2011)

I haven't let him have a whiff of my wine yet...that would be a paw too far!
Catriona x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

My mum and dad used to give the cavaliers a cup of tea every afternoon


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes yes, Blossom is the same....if I have a cup of tea she tries desperately to climb up me to get to it...hense I have been ending up with cold cups of tea as Im putting it out of the way forgetting about it!xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes Izzie is the same she loves cups of tea  Only with sugar in it though!
Although I must say she is much more of an alcoholic tbh! You can't have a glass of wine, bottle of beer, glass of baileys in my house without Izzie climbing up your legs or standing up at the table trying to get a swig before anyone notices, she goes mad for it! Of course we don't let her have it, she gets empty bottles of lager to play on the floor with & licking out an empty glass, but that's it, but she loves it, it's funny to watch


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

I am afraid Chloe also leans more toward alcohol, specifically beer. I think she must have had a taste of it once when we weren't looking and now she stands there, barking at it.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

When she was a puppy I caught Izzy lapping up my tea when I had turned my back, she gave me one of those cheeky look what I have done looks, clearly knowing it was naughty.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm glad my dog isn't the only alcohol obsessive! HAHA


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok, I confess. The hubby has let Millie get a taste for the strong stuff


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, lovely photo, Millie is beautiful. And I really like your chair too!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi once had a sneaky drink from a G&T and went back for seconds before I could grab it!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Obi once had a sneaky drink from a G&T and went back for seconds before I could grab it!


NOBODY gets near my G&T.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> No but it could be worse I guess! You're wine or chocolates


Yep Nacho is partial to a good zinfandel rose. Left it on the table last weekend and he jumped on the sofa (didn't realise he could do that at that point in time) and came back into the room with Nacho's nose stuck firmly in the glass lapping it up. I was actually quite worried - he was a bit clumsy half an hour later!

Just like his mummy after a few sips of wine!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Fab photo Julie! I am also a bit partial to Stella although I haven't tried Daisy on it yet! 

Also love your armchair!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent doesn't care too much for tea, it's orange squash he goes mental for  I had a cup this morning and he was going nuts to see what I was drinking!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rufini said:


> Vincent doesn't care too much for tea, it's orange squash he goes mental for  I had a cup this morning and he was going nuts to see what I was drinking!


Ah, he's still a baby! Wait till he gets to his 'teenage phase' at about 5 months. Then it'll be all Bacardi Breezers and WKD...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Ah, he's still a baby! Wait till he gets to his 'teenage phase' at about 5 months. Then it'll be all Bacardi Breezers and WKD...


I love this comment! Haha  Yes tennaged years until adulthood they definitely get a taste for the strong stuff (baileys=Izzie mad!)


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I love this thread. What a variety of drinks our dogs like - orange juice all the way up to a G&T. 

Not sure if this says tons about the dog or the owners :huh:, couldn't find a relevant smilie with a hiccup on it 

Thanks for the comments on my chair, the sofas are pretty sculptured too.


----------

